# FC AUGSBURG VS FC KOLN TIPS AND PREDICTIONS



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

FC Augsburg come into fixture standing 12th place in the Bundesliga, four points and four places below FC Koln, who stand in 8th. Coach Markus Weinzierl will be searching for a win, which would guarantee Augsburg another season in the top-flight, and he has every reason to be optimistic: last Saturday's 2-0 win away to Wolfsburg means that FC Augsburg have taken all nine points from their last three games and it has been four-and-a-half years since Augsburg have lost to FC Koln.

FC Koln are unlikely to let that get to them, though. Koln ensured their third consecutive season in the Bundesliga with their 4-1 thrashing over Darmstadt 98 last Saturday and with an impressive 3-2 comeback against Mainz 05 the weekend before that. Six points and seven goals scored from their last two matches, with striker Anthony Modeste and midfielder Marcel Risse scoring three each over this duration, shows that FC Koln have found attacking form at what is a crucial time in the season.

FC Koln may have won their last two matches and be guaranteed a finish outside of the automatic relegation places, but they have never won three consecutive games under their current coach Peter Stoger. FC Augsburg are also at the peak of their form, having won their last three, despite a difficult set of fixtures - a fourth victory in a row would be a new club record in the Bundesliga. Koln's target of survival is completed while a win for Augsburg would almost certainly ensure them another season in the top flight. The last four head-to-heads show that FC Koln often struggle against FC Augsburg, having only taken one point from these fixtures and they have not scored against Augsburg since December 2014.

Combining that analysis with the statistics below, we expect over 2.5 goals in this match as FC Augsburg fight to secure themselves certain safety from relegation and continue their form and streak against FC Koln, who are in decent goal scoring form and who's only aim is to break their recent goal drought against Augsburg. Based on this reasoning, FC Augsburg to win 2-1 at 8/1 seems like a decent value bet.


----------

